# The best phone mount for the TT!!



## lukeaston (Sep 11, 2015)

http://WWW.OEM-MOUNTS.COM
These mounts for the mk1 tt and can be purchased from http://www.oem-mounts.com everything you see in the photos is included. Just install the mount and away you go. The price is £20. The mount comes with 2 metal plates, you can either stick it to your phone with the supplied sticky tape that's on the plate or put it between a phone case of you don't want anything stuck to your phone. 1 phone safe magnet and 1 laser cut Perspex vent mould. Any other questions don't hesitate to ask I'll reply as soon as I can. WORLDWIDE SHIPPING


----------



## lukeaston (Sep 11, 2015)

no interest?


----------



## Moonwatcher (Apr 1, 2015)

Correct!


----------



## lukeaston (Sep 11, 2015)

Yikes im very surprised!


----------



## gotmashed (Mar 27, 2017)

Ive been looking for a mount for my phone, The problem i have with this type of mount is it blocks the vents i have a boost gauge in one of mine and i wouldn't be able to see it while phone is there, Im looking for one that sits the phone above the vent,
other wise i would be interested.


----------



## lukeaston (Sep 11, 2015)

i also have a boost gauge that i like to look at from time to time buy its not something im constantly watching so i wasn't that bothered with the phone in portrait you can still see the boost gauge easily


----------



## lukeaston (Sep 11, 2015)

gotmashed said:


> Ive been looking for a mount for my phone, The problem i have with this type of mount is it blocks the vents i have a boost gauge in one of mine and i wouldn't be able to see it while phone is there, Im looking for one that sits the phone above the vent,
> other wise i would be interested.


as you can see the boost gauge is very much visible


----------



## Wiggles01 (Jun 27, 2014)

Looks good but could do with being higher up so the vents are not blocked, I shut my phone in the glove box now so not much use to me but well done for the solution

W


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

I got something similar, from Steve Schwing IIRC (which I may not be) with an original iMagnet mount. Works a treat.

Looks like another photocopy idea to me. :? [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## david924s (Feb 3, 2016)

I must be old fashioned, I just leave my phone in the pen tray in the center console, if I get a call or text the head unit picks it up and I can answer without picking up the phone, similarly if I use my phone as a Sat Nav the directions come through the head unit obviously no pictures but I can usually work it out from a voice telling me to go left or right. If I need a visual Sat Nav I use a dedicated device stuck onto the front quarter light window then its out of my direct line of sight as I find the windscreen already too small without any more obstructions.

bracket shown in the pictures looks Ok if that's what your after although with the new phones getting bigger I think that magnet is going to have to be really strong.


----------



## Moonwatcher (Apr 1, 2015)

david924s said:


> I must be old fashioned, I just leave my phone in the pen tray in the center console, if I get a call or text the head unit picks it up and I can answer without picking up the phone, similarly if I use my phone as a Sat Nav the directions come through the head unit obviously no pictures but I can usually work it out from a voice telling me to go left or right. If I need a visual Sat Nav I use a dedicated device stuck onto the front quarter light window then its out of my direct line of sight as I find the windscreen already too small without any more obstructions.
> 
> bracket shown in the pictures looks Ok if that's what your after although with the new phones getting bigger I think that magnet is going to have to be really strong.


I agree with the satnav reference, I don't need to look at the screen, just _listen_ to the directions


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

I never listen to the directions; the voices just piss me off. Personally I find it better to glance at the map, see which turnoff it wants me to take, and take it. Horses for courses of course.

And yes, it was a Steve Schwing thing I got: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=538985&hilit=Imagnet&start=15

2nd page. Works great.


----------



## lukeaston (Sep 11, 2015)

Mondo said:


> I never listen to the directions; the voices just piss me off. Personally I find it better to glance at the map, see which turnoff it wants me to take, and take it. Horses for courses of course.
> 
> And yes, it was a Steve Schwing thing I got: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=538985&hilit=Imagnet&start=15
> 
> 2nd page. Works great.


Didn't know this existed i couldn't find anything decent over here, i never come on here made an account like 2 years ago but never came on, so i made some up they're cheap compared to what is out there, really high quality and they work


----------

